# Suzuki 15 hp 4 stroke choke issues



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a new less than 50 hrs on it Suzuki 15hp 4 stroke on my Noe. I almost always need to have the choke out to some degree for the motor to run right. Hot cold doesn't seem to make a difference. If I put the choke all the way in the motor idles lower and when given gas seems to want to bog down or burp.

As this is the first small outboard I've owned I guess I thought perhaps this was normal. The last 2 were a Merc 90 EFI and a Yamaha 175 HPDI. But after reading some of the posts here it seems this may be a problem. I must say I wish I know a little more about outboards than I do. Also would this effect my top end? I'm only getting about 21 mph with myself ( lbs) 210the wife (110 ish) 5 year old daughter (45 lbs) and a full fishing load (4 rods, small tackle box, 1 bucket of shrimp for the kid) is 21 mph about right for a noe with a 15 4 stroke?

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Top end seems good. Not an expert (they'll chime in) but I'd say your air/fuel mixture is lean. Could be a carb issue (most likely) or a vacuum leak. I would say get a shop manual or, if it's still under warranty, take it in. My guess is carb.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

New motor under warranty, have it checked out.
Sounds like it's starving for fuel.
Parts diagram shows a standard carburetor.

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Suzuki/Outboard/2009/DF15/parts.html


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey......! What RK and Brett said is good advice. A brand new engine that has been used once can end up needing the carburetor cleaned if it sets up for an extended period of time. Some on here have posted good results with one of the cleaners so it may be worth trying Seafoam or one of the other brands. I wouldn't recommend that on a small 2 stroke, but see no harm in trying on a 4 stroke modern engine.

Please post back and tell how it goes.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Ben_Rogers (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Mr Snook
I have an '05 15hp Suzuki 4Stroke bought new, on my Lund 14' alum utility, (not a skiff)
21 mph top end sounds about right for the load you mention.
Choke issue sounds like mixture or choke linkage ('off' may still be partly closed); I had a cold starting problem with my engine & it turned out that choke linkage was disconnected at choke plate @ throttle body. 
Yours s/b a warranty thing.
Good luck. -br 43 (canada)


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

that motor should purr like a kitten and seeing how its not that would indicate somethings not right about it, might be something minor like an idle adjustment


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

> Hey......! What RK and Brett said is good advice. A brand new engine that has been used once can end up needing the carburetor cleaned if it sets up for an extended period of time. Some on here have posted good results with one of the cleaners so it may be worth trying Seafoam or one of the other brands. I wouldn't recommend that on a small 2 stroke, but see no harm in trying on a 4 stroke modern engine.
> 
> Please post back and tell how it goes.
> 
> ...



frank I've been running Seafoam latley and that has helpped it run a little better more even idle. But I still need to choke it.


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, Yeah it's been doing this since day one so I guess I thought perhaps it was normal with a small 4 stroke. I guess it's time to head back to the dealership here in the near future to her checked out again it seems to run fine with the choke out.

Oh well back to the dealership.

I'lll let you know what I find out.


----------

